# Starting in soapmaking - what to buy?



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I have 4 does freshening, and I need an outlet for all the milk. Soap would sell well here locally. . .no one makes milk soaps.

I am overwhelmed with what to buy. . . 

Which TWO books would you recommend?

What website is the cheapest and best for about ANYTHING I'd need to buy?

I want basic square bars, for how - that I hand cut. . .wavy and straight.

What molds and cutters are best? Do I need a box for cutting?

What do I have to have?

Where can I get a custom soap stamp?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a good list at the following link:

http://essencesupply.com/soapmaking/instruction.html

Bramble Berry has a good selection of soap stamps.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Soap-Stamps-C113.aspx

You will also need to run any new recipe through a lye calculator such as SoapCalc. 

If I were you I would start with oils that I could find at the grocery store, such as Coconut Oil, Crisco, Lard, Olive Oil and maybe Sunflower Oil. You will probably have to order sodium hydroxide from the internet. Essential Depot is a good place to buy it. You can use a cardboard box for a mold or buy molds online. Just google "soap molds". You can buy a miter box and spackle knife at the hardwared store to cut your soap.

Since you are going to use milk in your soaps I recommend two books, Milk Soapmaking by Ann Watson and Milk-Based Soaps by Casey Makela.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks. I hadn't though of a hardware store for a miter box and such!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good sites, Linn.

For making soap using milk, there are a few steps that are different than what essence supply stated.

You don't need beeswax in your soap. You don't want your oils to get to 150* F

You'll want to work with chunked up frozen milk. The oils should be melted and ready to go before working with the milk & lye. Check out my soapmaking page, it shows making a milk soap.

There are soap suppliers in the midwest. Just google soap supplies + midwest or + ohio


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Before you buy any books, check to see which ones are in your local library. You can probably use those. Also check to see which ones you can order through interlibrary loans, that way you can look at the books before you purchase them.

For cutting, I picked up a plastic miter box on sale, and had on hand a serrated cutter and dough scraper ( like the 1st and 3rd item on this page: http://www.pastryitems.com/prod03.htm ), so if you have something like that already, you can use them.

I like "The Soapmakers Companion" by Susan Miller Cavitch, and also have "The Natural Soap Book", but those both lean toward vegetable based soaps.

About the only 'have to have' that I would consider for soapmaking is a stick blender, which will make it much quicker for your soap to get to trace. You can use cardboard boxes (cereals, pringles cans, velveta boxes, ziplock boxes - be creative) for molds, but these are one time use. The soap will come out best if you line them with parchment paper - which I purchase at the hobby stores with the 40-50% off coupons. If your pots are aluminum, then you might need some new ones since you should not use aluminum (preferably stainless steel or glass) and your stirring spoon should be stainless steel. You can also use plastic or wood spoons, but be careful not to use those in cooking.

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The other 'HAVE TO HAVE' item would be eye protection.

regular eye glasses won't cut it. I recommend safety goggles or face shield.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

a stick blender? 

Any certain one that last longer?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I am still using the one I got at Walmart. I think I paid $19 for it. I wouldn't spend a lot of money on any equipment until I had a year or two of soapmaking under my belt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I only use cheap Rival brands. The most I paid for a SB was $10. I've been able to get them at garage sales & resale shops. I have 3 now (don't want to be left without one!)

To extend the life of your SB, use it intermitantly. on for a minute, then off and hand stir for a minute. You don't want to overheat them.

The first year of soapmaking, experiment with different recipes. The various oils you use will make a lot of difference in your final soap.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy bulk oils and fragrance?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I buy bulk from Soaper's Choice.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-so...eb_store.cgi?query_price_low_range=0&cart_id=


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Wholesale Suppies Plus--they are here in Ohio. There scents are good, and though they are not the cheapest out there, I like that you can order all types of supplies---I like 1 stop shopping!

wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------

